# Molota... Encino Natural Resortera.



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hola,
Last December, I was very lucky to meet for a couple of minutes and two different days, Chepo and his family. I was also very lucky to receive some oak forks from Chepo, leather for pouches, wax thread and some great tools. I used the big fork to the right to make this resortera. 










I could get oak forks in my state, but they are kind of far away from my city. 
I worked on one of his forks and was very glad to see what came off. I really like the color of the wood and it's density.


















It is not a small resortera and is one of my first oak slingshot.

















 I did not have a good name for it at the beginning, but then I founded out a good one. I remember the way some Mexican women from the south like to wear their hair and like to called it "molote". I thought that it could be a funny name for a resortera.
Mai Chepo, I hope I did a good job with your fork and again thanks for give it to me. You were just too kind. "Por una de encino moriria mai, pero yo, sigo siendo Mezquitero." Topilzin Ehecalt. 
How does *"Molota"* shoots?? Mmm just take a look at this:
http://slingshotforu...rning-dovedown/

As usual, any comments would be highly appreciated. Saludos.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a rugged looking fork. Very tough wood. You did a great job wrestling it into shape, too! Nice one.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Molota is a great name for this great slingshot! Bravo!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful as allways great job!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats a lovely piece of work xidoo,i love oak,and you have done beautiful work on that


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love that wood xidoo! Looks like my size natural. I also see you went grooveless! Which I have been doing for a while now.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Wow, that is a beautiful resortera!
Nice work


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Gorgeous. This oak is much darker than the one I get in my place. Your masterpiece should come to me soon.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Exellent job! Love the resorteras made from larger forks....







..Jim


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Ramona te quiero ,


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very Xidoo style, thanks for doing justice to Ramona. and a pleasure to shoot with La Molota. xidoo nombre maik!.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> That is a rugged looking fork. Very tough wood. You did a great job wrestling it into shape, too! Nice one.


Dayhiker,
Yes, is a rugged looking fork, and just what you need to make great shoots with it. Thanks for your wordls. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> Molota is a great name for this great slingshot! Bravo!


Bob Fionda,

I am glad that you like the name, that way I am not the only one. Saludos







.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice looking fork Xidoo, well done Amigo.
Philly


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> Molota is a great name for this great slingshot! Bravo!


Bob Fionda,

I am glad that you like the name, that way I am not the only one. Saludos







.
[/quote]

Not only the name, rather I love the slingshot.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

mckee said:


> Beautiful as allways great job!


Master mckee,

Thanks for your kind worlds. Saludos







.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> thats a lovely piece of work xidoo,i love oak,and you have done beautiful work on that


marcus,
I am glad you like this resortera, I have made only two of them in oak. I hope to bring some more to show them soon. Saludos







.


----------



## Bri (May 6, 2011)

A beautiful piece of oak Xidoo. A darker colour than our natural oak, wouldn't mind one similar.

Bri


----------

